
Zuckerberg Drops Out of Top Tech Billionaires - noinput
http://mashable.com/2012/08/03/zuckerberg-drops-top-10-tech-billionaires/
======
jmduke
There's a shocking amount of schaudenfreude whenever bad news emerges about
Facebook, Apple, Google, or Microsoft.

Big Tech isn't a superhero. It shouldn't come as a surprise that a company
hits highs and hits lows.

------
smsm42
Poor guy, he now has only a little over 10 billions. I am overwhelmed with
sadness thinking about it.

~~~
austenallred
And for a guy that just barely moved out of the single-bedroom apartment he
lived in with his mattress on the floor, it's almost as if he probably won't
stress too much about temporary not being as worth as much as a couple of
saudi princes and oil billionaires.

------
vtry
Easy come, easy go.

